# New Year coffee predictions and desires



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'd like to see an affordable low retention powered grinder and some of the Vesuvius technology trickling down to lower cost machines.

I predict the second will probably happen this year, not so sure about the grinder.

What would everybody else like to see?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to see my wife making more coffee for me. She is really good at it but claims to love mine therefore she sees hers as inferior.

Maybe this will change...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I would like to see my wife making more coffee for me. She is really good at it but claims to love mine therefore she sees hers as inferior.
> 
> Maybe this will change...


Start making her crappucinos.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

One prediction: I'll get a "better" machine.....

One desire: I'll get a "better" machine.....

tbh I am tight as a gnats *** (%1) but also somewhat impulsive (%2) so it really depends if my bargain hunting/searching is successful before I just bite the bullet.

%1 = I could afford to buy a "decent" machine but......

%2 = impulse buys are not always the best...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Drewster, I sympathize! Impulse buys on the way to Nirvana have cost me more than going for the right thing in the first place on more than one occasion.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I predict a swing away from lighter fruiter roasts as people realise that the flat whites they have been drinking taste like warm sick.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'd go along with that! The 'Dark Side' is on the ascendant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> I predict a swing away from lighter fruiter roasts as people realise that the flat whites they have been drinking taste like warm sick.


Whatever floats your boat - had some brilliant lighter roasts milk flats this year - one offering was pure strawberry milkshake and not a hit of vomit tones about it


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Patrick, I'm sure there are worthy light roasts too. Don't want this to degenerate into light v dark so:

To get this back on track, let's have your predictions for 2015!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I predict a swing away from lighter fruiter roasts as people realise that the flat whites they have been drinking taste like warm sick.


Try drinking your coffee without milk in it.

Lightweight....


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't like molten earwax either


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I predict a swing away from lighter fruiter roasts as people realise that the flat whites they have been drinking taste like warm sick.


I had a gift in 2014 of 2 bags of pre ground flavoured coffees (1xBaileys and 1x Christmas pudding flavour). One of them definitely smelt of vomit and the other of concentrated McDonalds toilets (not sure which way round).

So this year I'll be openly refusing sub standard coffee related gift ....just to send out a clear message to family and friends.







am I a bad person?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to see flavoured coffee disappear in 2015, but that's not likely to happen anytime soon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd like kickstarter coffee machines to actually start being made...invergo I'm looking at you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I would like to see flavoured coffee disappear in 2015, but that's not likely to happen anytime soon


What is the point of a roaster busting a gut to bring the best out of a bean only for this artistry to be lost through the addition of over sugared flavourings??


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> I predict a swing away from lighter fruiter roasts as people realise that the flat whites they have been drinking taste like warm sick.


....smells more like oversteamed milk to me


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had a gift in 2014 of 2 bags of pre ground flavoured coffees (1xBaileys and 1x Christmas pudding flavour). One of them definitely smelt of vomit and the other of concentrated McDonalds toilets (not sure which way round).
> 
> So this year I'll be openly refusing sub standard coffee related gift ....just to send out a clear message to family and friends.
> 
> ...


That flavoured coffee normally ain't cheap either! There used to be a market stall doing the rounds in the Midlands selling coffee with around 50 different flavours. All the beans were just left open to the air (pick and mix style) so you just got a rank smell of 50 different sickly smells when you walked past, none of them of coffee either!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Meyart. May make you puke


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You'd have to ask the person who last served me one


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

The national abolition of sugar-based flavour syrups...


----------

